# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cilësia e ushqimit nëpër Botë

## mia@

> E medet c'na bene fare, une thuaj ne U.S. gjendet dhe qumesh dallendyshe keta prape vazhdojne  haha
> 
> Burrata gjendet ne dyqane te vogla qe shesin bulmetra dhe djathin kryesisht ketu ku jetoj. Gjithashtu ja dhe nje dyqan ne internet ku zakonisht blejne disa qe njoh ketu --> Bli burrata


Ne Amerike Fiori gjithcka gjen por shumica pa shije jane. Si kashte. Per djathra Europa mbahet dhe jo Amerika. Ne Amerike me kane pelqyer  ice cream. Nuk kam provuar nje ice cream qe s'me ka shijuar. Kuptohet po qe me cokollate e me gjera brenda pervec frutave, larg. Si fus dot ne goje. :ngerdheshje: 

Une vdes per djathrat. As me interesojne emrat qe kane, dhe asnjehere si fiksoj. C'te me vesh perpara e ha. Kuptohet kam preferenca per ca me shume.  Kam ngel nje ore e shokuar kur degjova njeren  qe si fuste dot ne goje djathrat. Une se konceptoj dot si nuk mund ta pelqesh djathin. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

> Ne Amerike Fiori gjithcka gjen por shumica pa shije jane. Si kashte. Per djathra Europa mbahet dhe jo Amerika. Ne Amerike me kane pelqyer  ice cream. Nuk kam provuar nje ice cream qe s'me ka shijuar. Kuptohet po qe me cokollate e me gjera brenda pervec frutave, larg. Si fus dot ne goje.
> 
> Une vdes per djathrat. As me interesojne emrat qe kane, dhe asnjehere si fiksoj. C'te me vesh perpara e ha. Kuptohet kam preferenca per ca me shume.  Kam ngel nje ore e shokuar kur degjova njeren  qe si fuste dot ne goje djathrat. Une se konceptoj dot si nuk mund ta pelqesh djathin.


mia@ gjithe grate e moshuara shqiptare qe kam njohur thone te njejten gje : 'Ne Shqiperi shijonin keshtu, e shijonin ashtu gjerat...'. Une kisha nje jete pa qene ne Europe dhe ne fakt s'i mbaja mend si shijonin ushqimet atje, si rrjedhoje nga fundi kisha filluar ti adhuroja gjera te vecanta per te cilat degjoja. Veren qe shkoi vajta ne tre-kater shtete ne Europe, pas shume shume viteve dhe te them sinqerisht qe shume pak gjera me pelqyen ne te ngrene. Dhe une ralle here ankohem per ushqimet...

Nuk e di cfare ushqimi ble ti ne Amerike qe te shijon si kashte dhe me vjen keq, sepse njeriu kur s'shijon dot dhe ushqimin qe eshte nevoja kryesore e egzistences atehere duhet te konsideroje menyra e vende te tjera per te jetuar.

Tani tek djathi - Si ka thene ai francezi Savarin...*'Nje vaft pa nje cik' djathe eshte si nje grua e bukur qe ka vetem nje sy'*  :ngerdheshje:  S'ka nevoje per me shume fjale...

----------


## mia@

> mia@ gjithe grate e moshuara shqiptare qe kam njohur thone te njejten gje : 'Ne Shqiperi shijonin keshtu, e shijonin ashtu gjerat...'. Une kisha nje jete pa qene ne Europe dhe ne fakt s'i mbaja mend si shijonin ushqimet atje, si rrjedhoje nga fundi kisha filluar ti adhuroja gjera te vecanta per te cilat degjoja. Veren qe shkoi vajta ne tre-kater shtete ne Europe, pas shume shume viteve dhe te them sinqerisht qe shume pak gjera me pelqyen ne te ngrene. Dhe une ralle here ankohem per ushqimet...
> 
> Nuk e di cfare ushqimi ble ti ne Amerike qe te shijon si kashte dhe me vjen keq, sepse njeriu kur s'shijon dot dhe ushqimin qe eshte nevoja kryesore e egzistences atehere duhet te konsideroje menyra e vende te tjera per te jetuar.
> 
> Tani tek djathi - Si ka thene ai francezi Savarin...*'Nje vaft pa nje cik' djathe eshte si nje grua e bukur qe ka vetem nje sy'*  S'ka nevoje per me shume fjale...


E mi Fiori ti qenke bere me Amerikane se vet Amerikanet. Dhe vet Amerikanet nuk besojne se kane ushqimin me cilesor ne bote. Shiko sa jane trashur nga ushqimet me hormone dhe jo nga cilesia e tyre. 
 Cfare ha thua ti? Ato qe ha dhe ti besoj, por i shijojme ne menyre te ndryshme.
E ke gabim se nuk jetohet thjesht per te ngrene. Njeriu jeton atje ku ka mundesi me te mira pune, jetese. Po te qe puna vetem per ushqimin s'vinte njeri ne USA, por Italy, France e gjetke. Shiko Italianet se krenar ndihen per gatimet e tyre ketu ne USA. 
Amerika ka nje gje te mire; shumellojshmerine. Mos harro se shumica e produkteve importohen. Gjen cdo lloj perimi e frute ne cdo stine te vitit. Mos harro se dhe ato restorante qe shquhen per gatimin e tyre , apo prodhimin e vererave, djatherave jane jo amerikan, por te drejtuar nga Europian. Ka nje gje te keqe qe meqe ka shume llojshmeri e jo cilesi duhet te provosh shume te gjesh  dicka qe vertet te shijon. Sallamrat p.sh s'me pelqejne ketu ne USA, fare. 
E ke provuar feta cheese Amerikan? Sa i shpifur eshte! 

Eshte njesoj si te thuash une i bej ballokumet me te mira se Elbasallinjte qe e kane tradite te trasheguar brez pas brezi. Sa te mira qe i bejne! Mbase po te me vije nje Elbasanllije ne shtepi dhe mund ti bej si ato. Keshtu eshte dhe puna e Amerikes. Eshte mbushur me Europian, aziatik,.. etj,  qe kane sjell me vete traditen e gatimit te tyre.  Meqe ra fjala kam nusen e vellait Elbasanllije. Si kam provuar akoma ballokumet nga dora e saj. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> mia@ gjithe grate e moshuara shqiptare qe kam njohur thone te njejten gje : '*Ne Shqiperi shijonin keshtu, e shijonin ashtu gjerat..*.'. Une kisha nje jete pa qene ne Europe dhe ne fakt s'i mbaja mend si shijonin ushqimet atje, si rrjedhoje nga fundi kisha filluar ti adhuroja gjera te vecanta per te cilat degjoja. Veren qe shkoi vajta ne tre-kater shtete ne Europe, pas shume shume viteve dhe te them sinqerisht qe *shume pak gjera me pelqyen ne te ngrene.* Dhe une ralle here ankohem per ushqimet...
> 
> Nuk e di cfare ushqimi ble ti ne Amerike qe te shijon si kashte dhe me vjen keq, sepse njeriu kur s'shijon dot dhe ushqimin qe eshte nevoja kryesore e egzistences atehere duhet te konsideroje menyra e vende te tjera per te jetuar.
> 
> Tani tek djathi - Si ka thene ai francezi Savarin...*'Nje vaft pa nje cik' djathe eshte si nje grua e bukur qe ka vetem nje sy'*  S'ka nevoje per me shume fjale...



Fiori pershnetje.
Per mendimin tim ato plakat kan te drejt, pasi ne Shqiperi çdo ushqim ka qen bio., çdo gje ishte e rritur ne mnyr natyrale. Sa her bliheshin perime apo fruta, e gjith shpia merrte aromen e tyre, kurse kto te sotmet kan vetem formen....

----------


## PINK

Meqe ra muhabeti ne pergjithesi per ushqimet (lol), dhe une personalisht nuk do e nderroja ushqimin ketu me asnje vend tjeter. Psh Shqiperise i ka ngelur me shume 'nami' dhe 'nostalgjia'. Asgje me shume. Te njejten gje perjetova dhe une kur shkova ne Tirane. Pervec sea food qe eshte i fresket fare, dhe speca me gjize (turshi), te tjerat nuk me shijonin, dhe nuk krahasohen me ushqimin ketej. Aq m'u pre oreksi atje, se rashe nga pesha, shume dukshem. Edhe une rralle bie nga pesha, per arsye ushqimi. LOL.

Ne lidhje me djathrat, ne USA, mund mos prodhohen ketu, direkt. Por nuk ka produkt mos e gjesh, dhe provosh. Fundja c'rendesi ka ne u prodhua ketu apo ne France bie fjala? Per ne rendesi ka ta provojme, hame dhe shijojme. As long as ka shumellojshmerira, te tjerat pak rendesi kane.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Secili ka mendimin e vet dhe une jam e sigurt cfaredo qe te them nuk ja u ndryshoj mendimin qe kini. Une kam kete opinion per ushqimet ne Shqiperi sepse vete kisha mbi 14 vjet pa qene atje dhe nuk me bene pershtypje ushqimet ashtu sic me ishte pershkruar.

Me beri per te qeshur qe kishe permendur italianet. Per cfare jane krenare ata, per makaronat qe dine te bejne me salce dhe pa salce?  :ngerdheshje:  He se qesh, shoqen e ngushte e kam italiane, me pelqejne gatimet e saj.

-----

skender, ndoshta ka qene bio dhe ndoshta, ndoshta dhe tani ka fshatare qe e mbajne traditen, por ne pergjithsi me sa vura re dhe atje kane hyre hormonet e rritjes. Ketu flas per ato zona qe vazhdojne mbjellin dicka sepse ne pergjithsi ne Shqiperi i shikoje tokat me bar. Me bente cudi me cfare rronin njerzit. 

Per te mos kaluar tek pulat e skaduara apo delen e madhe (ose me keq) qe e shisnin per kec ne pazar. Duhet t'i kerkoje me qiri restorantet qe i kishin vertet bio ushqimet, e disa 'lluksoze' i shisnin shtrenjte e te vinin gjysem te ngrohura gjerat, kushedi qe kur ishin gatuar. 

-----

Nuk mendoj se ushqimi eshte qellimi i jetes, por eshte nje nga nevojat me elementare sepse dhe te duash nuk jeton dot pa u ushqyer. Si rrjedhoje nq se njeriu nuk eshte i kenaqur me dicka qe atij i nevojitet cdo dite, atehere duhet gjetur rrugezgjidhja. Edhe ne Amerike ka plot dyqane organike. Madje ne shtete te vecanta ndihet ndryshimi i ushqimeve me shume se ne te tjera. Ne San Francisco (CA) apo ne Vermont nuk me ka rene rasti asnjehere psh te ha dicka qe s'ishte rritur ne menyre organike e qe s'shijonte sic duhej.


Ju befte mire cfaredo qe jeni duke ngrene  :buzeqeshje:  (Djathe per shembull)

----------


## s0ni

Meqe ra fjala tek ushqimi i Italise. Deri me sot nuk me ka shijuar ushqimi si ne Itali. Mishi shume i fresket, perimet po ashtu. Edhe pizza qe hengra ne aeroport te Milanit ka qene pizza me e shijshme qe kam shijuar deri me sot, kishte nje shije te vecante djathi qe kishin bere pizza. PO edhe makaronet atje me gjithe deshire i haje, caaaaa shijeeeee!! Lum si forumistat qe jetojne ne Itali. Apo ajo cappuccino ne mengjez me embelsire ahhhh. Vetem per ushqimin ja vlen te shkosh ne Itali. As nuk krahasohet shija e ushqimit ketu ne US me atje ne Itali.

----------


## Bamba

> Meqe ra fjala tek ushqimi i Italise. Deri me sot nuk me ka shijuar ushqimi si ne Itali. Mishi shume i fresket, perimet po ashtu. Edhe pizza qe hengra ne aeroport te Milanit ka qene pizza me e shijshme qe kam shijuar deri me sot, kishte nje shije te vecante djathi qe kishin bere pizza. PO edhe makaronet atje me gjithe deshire i haje, caaaaa shijeeeee!! Lum si forumistat qe jetojne ne Itali. Apo ajo cappuccino ne mengjez me embelsire ahhhh. Vetem per ushqimin ja vlen te shkosh ne Itali. As nuk krahasohet shija e ushqimit ketu ne US me atje ne Itali.


Perdorin mozarella dhe jo djathra te ndryshem...normal qe ka shije tjeter pizza! 




> Fundja c'rendesi ka ne u prodhua ketu apo ne France bie fjala? Per ne rendesi ka ta provojme, hame dhe shijojme. As long as ka shumellojshmerira, te tjerat pak rendesi kane.


hahahaha ti je rahat fare, si mi nuk ka rendesi ku prodhohet ushqimi?  :pa dhembe: 




> Me beri per te qeshur qe kishe permendur italianet. Per cfare jane krenare ata, per makaronat qe dine te bejne me salce dhe pa salce?  He se qesh, shoqen e ngushte e kam italiane, me pelqejne gatimet e saj.


Per cfare jane krenar?  :pa dhembe: 
Ju jeni fiksu te gjithe me makaronat edhe nuk njihni ushqim tjeter italian.

----------


## freeopen

Meqenese flisni per makaronat e italianeve besoj se vetem me llojet e ndryshme te tyre,(qe shqiptaro-amerikanet dhe kush nuk ka jetuar ne Itali i permbledh me nje etiketim te vetem Makarona spaghetti)
dhe me shumllojshmerine e ricetave te gatimit qe ne Itali ndryshojne nga fshati ne fshat
nuk te bie rasti ti provosh te gjitha duke kalur dhe 10 vjet ne Itali jo me me nje vizite apo pa qene ndonjehere.
Ne Shiperi makaronat gatueshin ne dy-tre menyra dhe kaq ndersa ne Itali mjafton te shohesh nje pjate me spaghetti e midhje,spaghetti e karkaleca deti,spaghetti alla matriciana te vjen uria dhe keto jane minimumi (kush jeton ne Itali e di mire)
Ushqimi ne USA: nuk kam qene por per te bere nje shembull banal kam pare ne filmat amerikane qe hane ne mendjes ne klub o ristorant veze te skuqura salcice ose dhe ushqime te tjera dhe e shoqerojne me kafe lol.
Nuk ka rendesi shumllojshmeria e ushqimeve por menura e gatimit te tyre.
Te hash nje pice qe nuk e ka gatuar nje italian eshte njesoj si te hash ato specat me gjize te bera nga nje njujorkez.
Si perfundim duhet te beni nje here kolazione (hani mengjes) ne Itali dhe me pas do ta kerkoni gjithnje.

----------


## mia@

[QUOTE=PINK;3217477]Meqe ra muhabeti ne pergjithesi per ushqimet (lol), dhe une personalisht nuk do e nderroja ushqimin ketu me asnje vend tjeter. Psh Shqiperise i ka ngelur me shume 'nami' dhe 'nostalgjia'. Asgje me shume. Te njejten gje perjetova dhe une kur shkova ne Tirane. Pervec sea food qe eshte i fresket fare, dhe speca me gjize (turshi), te tjerat nuk me shijonin, dhe nuk krahasohen me ushqimin ketej. Aq m'u pre oreksi atje, se rashe nga pesha, shume dukshem. Edhe une rralle bie nga pesha, per arsye ushqimi. LOL.
/QUOTE]

Vetem si food nuk hengra ne Shqiperi une. Sikur jam vel me seafood. Mire e gatuajne dhe ketu ne USA :ngerdheshje: 
Sa per gatimin nuk jam dakort me ty. Nuk e di kush te gatoi ty ne Shqiperi por une kam ngel e kenaqur. Si mami dhe vjehrra gatuajne mjaft mire. Dhe neper restorante gjen gatime cilesore. 
Cfare me pelqen mua ne Shqiperi kur vete? Pizza. Pizzat amerikane jane si buke me salce domate e djath e perime. Mua me pelqejne me domate dhe jo salce. Dhe ne picerite italiane qe kam ngrene ketu s'me kane pelqyer.  Embelsirat, tortat. Ne amerike sikur ha brume te embel. Pale ata qe ja hedhin frutin e ''fresket'' brenda ne torte dhe jo siper.  Vetem ca tip pastash qe vinin nga MA me kane pelqyer gjer tani ne USa me aq sa kam provuar. Me pelqen dhe torta me fruta te egra ku pjesa e brumit eshte shume e holle. Me pelqen ta shoqeroje me akullore me vanilla.
Me kane shijuar shume dhe bizelet. :ngerdheshje:  Ua kisha harruar aromen edhe pse i gatuja shume ketu.


Fiori ti thua prodhime organike sikur te jene dicka qe i blen kollaj ketu ne USA. Ne fakt  jane te pakta marketet qe shesin prodhime organike dhe cmimet ne stratosfere qe dhe nje familje me te ardhura normale nuk  i perballon dot ti bleje gjithmone..  Ka dhe tregje fermeresh  qe shesin prodhimet e tyre ne fakt me cmime te lira por kane nje  orar shume te shpifur. Heret qe pa gdhire. 
Nejse secili nga ne ka shije te ndryshme dhe shija eshte personale.
  Ajo qe pelqejme ne jo gjithmone eshte me e mira, dhe e anasjellta.
P.s Dhe une rashe nga pesha ne Shqiperi, por mbase ngaqe  eca shume ne kembe, lol , se per te ngrene bohhhh, plasa.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Meqe ra fjala tek ushqimi i Italise. Deri me sot nuk me ka shijuar ushqimi si ne Itali. Mishi shume i fresket, perimet po ashtu. Edhe pizza qe hengra ne aeroport te Milanit ka qene pizza me e shijshme qe kam shijuar deri me sot, kishte nje shije te vecante djathi qe kishin bere pizza. PO edhe makaronet atje me gjithe deshire i haje, caaaaa shijeeeee!! Lum si forumistat qe jetojne ne Itali. Apo ajo cappuccino ne mengjez me embelsire ahhhh. Vetem per ushqimin ja vlen te shkosh ne Itali. As nuk krahasohet shija e ushqimit ketu ne US me atje ne Itali.


Po akulloren qe te kishte ngel fiksim pse nuk e ke permendur ktu? lol 

Edhe mua me pelqen shume gatimi italjan, por nuk le me pas ate shqiptar per shije. Cdo gje qe gatuhet ne shqiperi me pelqen, sidomos zarzavatet kane nje shije krejtesisht tjeter.
Kam bere shpesh edhe ketu gjellra shqiptare, por zarzavatet nuk e kane ate shijen si te ne... ndoshta ngaqe ne shqiperi i blejme gjithmone te fshataret qe i mbjellin neper bahce e jo neper sera artificialisht. 
Gjithsesi, guzhina italjane eshte e larmishme shume!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ushqimi i shqiperise sa vjen edhe po  i ngjan me shume atij te europes sepse eshte normal kurre nuk ka fitimin  te madh edhe jeta shtrenjtohet  kushe do rrije te pres domaten nje behar te ritet do  e ndihmoje te behet me shpejt edhe me njecik kimik
Kujt i pelqen guzhina amerikane mbase i pelqejne gjerat e gatcme edhe plastike...
kujt i pelqen makaronat italione edhe pica  ka tjeter shije 
kush e ka provuar guzhinen greke mund te kete  shijuar edhe suvlaqen fantastike

do them dicka qe jep pergjigje per ushqimin
u rritem me fasule edhe buke misri edhe ishim te shendetshem
po ushqehemi me guzhine europjane edhe shumica kane probleme me shume lloj semundjesh !
Klea me kujto nje pjate te njojtur amerika? 
jo per gje po per disa jane edhe italjanet te larmishem haha

----------


## s0ni

> Po akulloren qe te kishte ngel fiksim pse nuk e ke permendur ktu? lol


S'ka mundesi ta kem harruar....akulloret ne Itali ishin me nam. Jo ato qe blehen 1 euro rrugeve por ato qe shiten neper dyqane enkas per akullore dhe embelsira.

----------


## kleadoni

> Klea me kujto nje pjate te njojtur amerika? 
> jo per gje po per disa jane edhe italjanet te larmishem haha


C'me pyet mua per pjata amerikane? S'kam qene ndonjehere... me sa di une ato hane shume fast food-e e gjera te thata/te skuqura. Po se c'pjata tipike kane s'te them dot gje. Italjanet kane guzhine te larmishme, mos e moho kete gje... ti ke qene ne itali e besoj se i ke pare menu-te e restoranteve.




> S'ka mundesi ta kem harruar....akulloret ne Itali ishin me nam. Jo ato qe blehen 1 euro rrugeve por ato qe shiten neper dyqane enkas per akullore dhe embelsira.


Jo po thashe se mos e harrove  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> C'me pyet mua per pjata amerikane? S'kam qene ndonjehere... me sa di une ato hane shume fast food-e e gjera te thata/te skuqura. Po se c'pjata tipike kane s'te them dot gje. Italjanet kane guzhine te larmishme, mos e moho kete gje... ti ke qene ne itali e besoj se i ke pare menu-te e restoranteve.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo po thashe se mos e harrove


Mos e vri trurin se skane ndonje pjate te njojtur amerikanet 
embelsira kane po pjata jo nejse
Po ate thashe  pervec guzhines edhe italianet jane te shishem atje  :perqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Ok se dhe Amerika nuk eshte keq me ushqimin se po e beni pertoke. Meqe eshte shume e madhe nuk ka nje lloj ushqim te caktuar per te gjithe Ameriken si kane italianet pizza pershembull. 

Ne New England area qe eshte siper ne veri (Connecticut, Massachusetts,New Hampshire etj) kane lobster karavidhe? qe lepin dhe gishtat. Po ashtu clam chowder soup qe duket keshtu eshte teper yummy



Broccoli soup yummy po ashtu.



Texas mbahet per barbecue. 

New Orleans apo Louisiana dua te shkoj se ushqimiiii atje mbahet nga guzhinat me te mira qe quhet Creole.

Fast food po qe ka. Por hera e fundit qe kam ngrene eshte ohuuu sa muaj kane kaluar, mbase viti s'mbaj mend. 

Dikush tjeter permendi bar dhe ushqimi qe shitet atje. Te shijon aq shume ajo hamburger me patate dhe nje birre, atmosfera gjithnje argetuese duke pare ndonje loje e duke bertit njerezit. Ne bars zakonisht marr philly cheese steak qe duket keshtu
http://www.mightysweet.com/mesohungr...eese-steak.jpg
Meqe ra fjala ne Philadelphia kjo cheese steak eshteeee ahhhhh edhe presidentat e Amerikes shkojne ta blejne.

Pra ushqimi eshte teper i shijshem dhe ne Amerike, por duhet te blesh gjerat e caktuara vendase. Nuk ka mundesi qe ta bejne supen 'clam chowder' aq te mire sesa ne New England vendet e tjera te Amerikes.

----------


## Bamba

Pysni indianet ca hajne per te kuptu kuzhinen e amerikes!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

Hm, nuk po diskuton njeri ketu specialitet e vendeve, pjatat. Une shembullin qe dhashe per Shqiperine, e dhashe per cilesine, kualitetin e ushqimit, e jo te vajturen ne restorant. 
Dhe tjeter nuk po flasim per menyren e te gatuarit ketu. (Gatimi eshte relative) Une po flas per ushqimet. Por fundja dhe kjo gjithashtu. Secili ble- ha, sipas shijes dhe xhepit. 

Nje shembull te thjeshte fare; Qumeshti psh. Ne Shqiperi kur shkova, me ishte krijuar ajo ideja, qumesht lope te fresket,lol. Te gjitha i provova atje, deri te ato me kartona qe gjoja shiteshin neper supermarkete, qe i mbanin per me te mirat. Yack (aq sa ndejta atje, cuni sme futi ne goje asnje lloj pije atje, qe ai ste fal per milk and juice). As qe krahasohet me qumeshtin ketej. Apo Juice. etc. Keto me erdhen ne mend si shpejt e shpejt. 


Po flasim per ushqime dhe jo gatimet.

----------


## PINK

> hahahaha ti je rahat fare, si mi nuk ka rendesi ku prodhohet ushqimi? 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Po tamam, se nuk do levizim te gjithe te jetojme ne Itali psh se ben filan djath. Rendesi ka qe e gjen dhe ketej, kudo. lol

----------


## juxhi

un vdes per lazanja jan shume te mira ..kam provu kur kam shku ne Itali http://9irongrill.com/lasagna.jpg

----------

